# Yahoo Mail



## TheoMac (29 Octobre 2014)

Je suis nouvel utilisateur d'iPad 4 (mis à jour iOS 8.1)
Après  avoir configuré Mail livré avec l'iPad j'ai appris que tous mes messages  sont importés sur la tablette ainsi que les pièces jointes.
Vu que la mémoire n'y est pas très conséquente, je souhaite télécharger Yahoo Mail afin de gérer ma BàL sur leur webmail.
Est-ce ainsi que ça va se passer ou dois-je paramétrer mon compte Yahoo depuis Safari ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## adixya (29 Octobre 2014)

Y a pas une api Yahoo Mail ? Sûrement sur si, le mieux c'est quand même de passer par l'appli ne pense si elle existe.


----------



## doupold (2 Novembre 2014)

Le lien de téléchargement: https://itunes.apple.com/fr/app/yahoo-mail/id577586159?mt=8


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2014)

TheoMac a dit:


> Je suis nouvel utilisateur d'iPad 4 (mis à jour iOS 8.1)
> Après  avoir configuré Mail livré avec l'iPad j'ai appris que tous mes messages  sont importés sur la tablette ainsi que les pièces jointes.
> Vu que la mémoire n'y est pas très conséquente, je souhaite télécharger Yahoo Mail afin de gérer ma BàL sur leur webmail.
> Est-ce ainsi que ça va se passer ou dois-je paramétrer mon compte Yahoo depuis Safari ?
> Merci d'avance



note que si tu as un compte IMAP  ce que tu décris est normal   et sera identique avec n'importe quelle app de messagerie utilisée
ET
une astuce est aussi de ne PAS synchroniser toutes les dossiers mais uniquement ceux qu'on veut
( methodes variables selon service email et app)


----------



## TheoMac (2 Novembre 2014)

> une astuce est aussi de ne PAS synchroniser toutes les dossiers mais uniquement ceux qu'on veut


En voilà un début de solution 

Mais comment paramétrer Mail pour cela ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2014)

faire ca coté serveur ( sur le compte en ligne) les bons services permettent de moduler ce qui est synchronisé

(note yahoo mail ne fait plus vraiment partie des bons services depuis leur refonte  2013 et  leur pale imitation ratée de gmail)


----------



## TheoMac (2 Novembre 2014)

Justement, c'est d'un compte Yahoo que je souhaitais ne pas synchroniser avec l'iPad mais je crois que ce n'est pas possible.
J'ai regardé dans "Paramètres" et "Paramètres du compte" mais n'ai rien trouvé


----------



## jeantuomass (6 Décembre 2014)

Je ne suis pas sur si je comprends bien mais je dirais que ce nest pas possible de synchronizer toutes les fichiers...


----------

